# Hotel in/near Charlotte Amalie



## denverd0n (Jun 20, 2008)

Will need to stay one night on St. Thomas next month. Anyone want to recommend a particular hotel?

Thanks!


----------



## CLucas (Feb 10, 2007)

Best Western Emerald Beach is walking distance from the airport (less than a half mile) and is on a beautiful beach. Ferries to Tortola are about a 10-12 minute cab ride away. We were there this summer -- not too fancy, but clean and we would happily return. Much more upscale is the Marriott Frenchman's Reef -- further away and probably at least $100/night more (not including the more expensive restaurants).

We stayed at both (Marriott on the way home from our charter). Marriott is a resort, Best Western is a hotel on the beach.


----------



## fallard (Nov 30, 2009)

You didn't mention price point or amenities. If you are interested in local color, there are a number of smaller hotels/B&Bs in and around Charlotte Amalie. We're not talking about the Ritz and there is always the risk of an ever-changing scene from year to year, but you might check out the Green Iguana by Bluebeard's Castle or Hotel 1829. We've stayed at these places, as well as the nearby Galleon, which had a good breakfast a few years ago, but the cleanliness of the room was not up to our liking. The Green Iguana is at the top end of the 99 steps, so you may want a taxi there if you aren't up the the climb. These places are all walking distance to the waterfront. It's been a few years since we've stayed at these places--maybe 2 years for the Green Iguana and more for the others.

Another interesting B&B is the Island View, but it's outside the downtown area and you'll need a taxi to get to and from dinner. We stayed there last year and would go back.


----------



## wingNwing (Apr 28, 2008)

Second the 1829, just once in your life, for the romantic experience. And go down to the bar to chat with the bartender and sample the exotic selection of rum. It's been too many years since we were there, but there was a Greek restaurant next door that has awesome live music.


----------



## denverd0n (Jun 20, 2008)

Well, it's only one night, so I'm pretty open as to price and amenities--probably don't want to pay more than $200-$300 for the night, and less would be better. Clean and convenient are probably my primary criteria. I'll check out the Hotel 1829 (especially since my wife and I both like Greek food very much).


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

denverd0n said:


> Well, it's only one night, so I'm pretty open as to price and amenities--probably don't want to pay more than $200-$300 for the night, and less would be better. Clean and convenient are probably my primary criteria. I'll check out the Hotel 1829 (especially since my wife and I both like Greek food very much).


There is not a Greek restaurant next door any more. There is a French/Caribbean one called Chez La Caribe (or something spelled like that). What do you want to be convenient to? Nightlife? Bars? Restaurants? Beach? Airport? Ferry?


----------



## i_amcdn (Jul 4, 2012)

We have stayed at both the Galleon and 1829. The Galleons stairs would prevent me from going back. The room we had at the 1829 was fantastically charming. We walked to the ferry dock the next AM (15 minutes). Don't walk up the hill from the 1829 at nighttime (advice from the receptionist). Make sure you do explore up the hill during the day to see the pirate / rum museum.

Both have decent pools to cool off in. Waterfront eateries are close by but the shopping pretty much closes down once the sheeple are herded back to their floating pens.


----------



## fallard (Nov 30, 2009)

If you end up in the Government Hill area (1829, Galleon) you will be next to the former Herve Restaurant, which we rated as excellent. Haven't been to the new restaurant at that site called Chez le Caribe, but it apparently is run by the chef from Herve's and has some pretty good reviews. Herve wasn't cheap, but you got first class service and food/wine. It is sandwiched between the Galleon and Hotel 1829.

BTW, there are stairs involved at all of the above establishments.


----------

